# 3 more days...



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Next weekend I will be getting this puppy. She is 9 weeks in these pictures, and will be close to 11 weeks when I get her. I am not sure about a name yet, but so far I like the name Panda (based on her colors) BUT that also happens to be the name of my bf's dog. Do you think it would be weird naming her that anyway?

Anyway, here are the pictures!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww what a cute little pup!!
I like the name panda too, I don't think it'd be too weird....it suits her!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Love her colour!!!


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

She has beautiful couloring that name will really fit her. *GOOD* *LUCK *:wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww panda is great !! she's stunning

kisses nat


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

such a sweet little girl.. You could always call her lil panda and your bf could call his dog big panda... hehehhe


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

She is perfect  I love the name ' lil panda '


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww she is SO CUTE!!!!  I think Panda is a perfect name for her.


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Ooh, I like Little Panda!

Thanks for the comments everyone. 8)


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats  I know the fun and excitement of having a new pup..I am sure u will enjoy it too.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

She's a beautiful pup ! :love5:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how about Pandy? it's the same but different ya know..... she is very cute!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg she is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

To darn cute for words. I like the name Panda too. She sure does look like a little Panda Bear.

Leslie


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Pandy sounds cute as a nickname.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Panda suits her perfectly!! Shes absolutely adorable!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She does look like a little panda bear!! What a cuttie. You will have so much fun when you get her home. Congrats!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Beautiful baby  oooh I bet you cannot wait to get her home for a cuddle :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is just adorable! I like the name Panda also! Congratulations!

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you.

Now let's just see how Baby will react to a new sister. 8)


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is adorable!!! Great name too! But I think if you and your bf are very serious or living together (or planning on it) it might be confusing to have 2 panda's in the house :wink:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Counting is a baad idea. It'll b=make the days go from, 4, 3, 2 to 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

*Panda*

She is beautiful. I love the name Panda and she does look like Panda or .... Pandora and call her Panda for short? 

But whatever you call her, she is a beauty.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awwww!!! She is so adorable!!! What a precious little face! 

I love the name Panda. Fits her perfectly!!


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Only 3 more days! 8)


----------

